# Camouflage cat



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

I put a new throw (actually had it a while)on my bed and it didn't take long for a certain "lady" to investigate it. Here's how I found Mary a few moments ago. As you can see she is very spoilt.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she blends in well with it, almost like it was made for her  she is very beautiful!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol. She looks really comfy there.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww thats so cute! She looks just like my Marble


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

that's so cute
Now I want a calico cat though


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww shes gorgeous !


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

She's adorable


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

what a picture


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

haha, shes well camouflaged there !!!!!! great pic,


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

VEry cute photos. She does blend in quite well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, she's very pretty


----------



## siamesepeaches (Dec 1, 2009)

that's so funny and cute!


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

She has obviously found a place to hide after doing something she shouldn't. Now she knows you cannot spot her... LOL 

Leena


----------

